# Kreg Rip-Cut available in the UK?



## peps1 (1 Nov 2012)

Been looking at options for cutting down large MDF sheets and have come across the Kreg Rip-Cut. 

http://www.kregtool.com/RipCut-Prodview.html






Seems super cheap, and much faster then measuring and clamping a straight edge for each cut......so anything like this available in the UK?


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Nov 2012)

I wouldnt recommend it I had an email about them months back when kreg released them in the US. I'd imagine it won't work well with such a long arm it will tend to wedge unless you can keep it flat against the edge of the board .

If you have a low budget I would say go for the cheapo plunge rail saw that came out awhile back. I can't remember the brand but it was very cheap. Other than that just use a ply straight edge and cheap circular saw.


----------



## peps1 (1 Nov 2012)

My budget total wont stretch to a plunge saw.....the cheapest ones iv seen are still several hundred :shock:


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Nov 2012)

Woodstar divar was the cheap one £160 I haven't got a clue what its like, I have a festool myself but then its my living so I can justify the more expensive tool.


----------



## beech1948 (1 Nov 2012)

Have a look here

[urlhttp://wwch.org/Technique/Plywood%20Soln/Billy%20Havins%201-6.pdf][/url]

[urlhttp://www.woodworkdetails.com/news/2008/how-to-make-a-panel-cutting-jig][/url]

or any of another 2m youtube vids.

search string was " plywood cutting jig"

Al


----------



## MickCheese (1 Nov 2012)

beech1948":3eu84rq7 said:


> Have a look here
> 
> http://wwch.org/Technique/Plywood Soln/Billy Havins 1-6.pdf
> 
> ...



Just cleaning up the URLs

Mick


----------



## Kustom Kreation (7 Nov 2012)

I have a couple of Kreg products and really like them. but i am always super skeptical about these "one thing fits all tools" type thing.... but i havent really looked into this system as i don't need it.

It really depends on how often are you going to be doign this type of thing.... if you are doing it now and again then making your own guide rails from ply/MDF is a good option and has been used by casual workers and proffesionals for years. If you are going to be doing it alot then i would look at a plunge saw track sytem.... The scheppach/woodstar systems are the cheapest. Dewalt also have a plunge saw system but the reviews i have seen on it aren't that great...

I myself went for Festool Ts55 and guide rail system. more expensive but ultimately you get what you pay for.... And the Festool system is wonderful.


----------



## carlb40 (1 Feb 2013)

Old thread i know, but just came across a uk seller
Mathew at WH 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kreg-Rip-Cut- ... 51a78d8cd3


----------



## Eric The Viking (4 Feb 2013)

I wouldn't go there. A rail/plunge saw is so much nicer in every way, and possibly safer, too. 

Trust me - it's worth saving up for (I've got the Makita). In the meanwhile, make the home-brew version with two thicknesses of plywood. They do work well.

E.


----------



## slpower01 (26 Mar 2013)

I have one of these and use it quite a lot the only thing id recommend is to square a line about 200mm long at the end of the cut just to make sure you dont drift off line because of the lack of support coming out of the cut.


----------



## Steve Maskery (29 Mar 2013)

You don't need to do any measuring.
I have a setting jig. Just dial the width I want and push it up against the edge of the board. It's quick and 100% accurate. It was the first thing I filmed. Since then I've made another version for cutting strips narrower than the width of the track/jig.
For years I got by with a fairly inexpensive cordless CC and a plywood jig. Not as good as a Festool, obviously, but just as accurate, just a bit more fiddly.
S


----------



## pswallace (4 May 2013)

Hi, why don't you just go for a straight edge clamp? 

Trend do one but other brands are much cheaper,I think Axi' do them for about £30 .
I've got a union 50" one and find it very useful .


----------

